# Salt Fork EYE! Sunday! ANYONE ELSE?



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Putting in at cabin bay on Sunday, hoping to get some! This time of year should be perfect for a "multi-species" day! Even though it's not mid- December, it's time to hit Salt Fork with WAVEWARRIER. (The weather should be better than we're used to) Talked to a non-member who got into 'em last week, got a few nice ones! Weeden is starting Sunday, better to be on the water! Anyone been out and have a water level/temp? Feel free to join us! We'll be looking for shad and dropping blades.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hope you guys ffindem,if you can find soft water my way there eating well!


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I Wall I, Man it's a nice day (Sunday) sure hope you got into them. It's the dark of the moon. barometer is steady, No wind, Cloudy cover in sky. I'd be out with you if-in I didn't still have family staying here from Thanksgivining. The wife was not happy when I said ) I think I'll go fishing Sunday morning for a few hours.
Let's hear a killer report !!! :B


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

WAVE and I got 5, biggest right at 21"... missed as many as we got. The action was pretty much non-stop with the crappie and white bass. Found a section of creek channel that was holding bait and marks, BAM, it was on! Vibe was the ticket! The key depth was 19-20 FOW along the creek channel. Water 39.6- 39.8.... Saw 8-10 other boats out. We launched at Morning Glory because 2 others had, DON'T!!! You'll drop off the end of the ramp. We had to lift the outboards and pole thru the 6-8" deep stuff, next time cabin bay. Great day to be out! Bonus- eagle coming down 40 yrds from the boat and plucking an injured whitebass !


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice job.... love it when other species keep ya busy between eye bites... and seeing a bald eagle hunt a fish is as good as it gets...


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

fun day as always!!! we didnt know how to act with the decent weather....its usually blowing, raining , sleeting and 3' waves when we go  , the eyes are there but not jumping in the boat! I WALL I had the hot hand, pink vibe was hot!!! hope to hit it again but from the forecast we might be in a shantie, not boat!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

That area has done well when its 34-36 degrees, its still EARLY Dec! We'll be out on the softwater again!(Only we'll launch at cabin bay) Last year we were fishing in the dark off a boat on Christmas morning! Man, I have a great better half!! Too far to walk draggin a shanty for me, but I'm sure I'd try!


----------

